# TPF Photo Challenge - April '14 - "3"



## mishele

For this month, we have decided to set the challenge theme as *"**3"*. Please keep in mind that these themes are meant to be subjective. *Think outside the box and be creative!* Good luck to everyone! We can't wait to see what you come up with!! 

For all those who wish to participate in this challenge please take a moment to read through the following: 






Any registered member of The Photo Forum may enter,           though anyone foolish enough to be responsible for running the   silly         thing is not eligible to win.
New challenges will be posted on or around the first of each month.
Themes           are intended to have some measure of flexibility. This is an   art        thing,  folks! Do what you think is right and run with it!
The challenge will remain open to new submissions until precisely midnight GMT on the last calendar day of the month.
Within           five days the images will be assembled for viewing and posted   as  a        display and voting poll. Members of TPF will be allowed to    vote   for      their favorite image. Polls will remain open for one    full week.
The winner will be announced at the end of the voting week.
In the event of the tie, the moderators will select a winner.
There           are currently no prizes being offered, but we're hoping to    change       that.  Bear with us and be sure to heckle as many    moderators about    this    as  humanly possible.
I like monkeys.
It           is at the sole discretion of the challenge moderators to  accept    or       reject any image submitted for any reason they deem     appropriate.
All       images must not have been     previously posted to TPF, and ideally     should   be taken during the     challenge month. (The idea is to get folks     out and   thinking  about    new ways to shoot!)
Images must be emailed to challengetpf@gmail.com. All submitted photos must include a form that needs to be completed. A copy of the form will be posted each month.
Images           can be no larger than 500k. All images must be 700 pixels long    on       their  long edge. No edge of the image can exceed 700  pixels.
Images          submitted must be anonymous and  must bear no markings or      indications    of  who the image belongs  to. Watermarks, names and      copyrights  embedded   in  IEXIF  information, etc. count as      identification and such  images  will   be  rejected.
Images must be owned by the submitter and copyrighted or trademarked works from another party will not be accepted.






>>>>>>>>>> Copy and Paste *this form* into your submission email <<<<<<<<<<
*
ThePhotoForum.com Username:*

** Photo Title (optional):*

*Has this photo been posted before on The Photo Forum? Y/N*
>>>>>>>>>> End of form <<<<<<<<<<

*Please enter your email subject as "April '14 Photo Challenge Submission"*

All photos must include the form when submitted. Just copy and paste it           into your email. This will ensure that no mistakes are made  when        photos   are submitted and therefore, hopefully, no photos  are     excluded.    If the   form is not included in the submission  email the     photo will    not be   included in the challenge gallery  and voting     process. 

*Good luck!! *


----------



## limr

It must be too soon since I read the prank theme thread. The first thing I thought of was 'threesome.'


----------



## mishele

*Think outside the box and be creative!
lol
*


----------



## jfrabat

mishele said:


> *Think outside the box and be creative!
> lol
> *



3 pictures of myself naked???


----------



## Braineack

okay. I can work with this--i have three cats.


----------



## runnah

limr said:


> The first thing I thought of was 'threesome.'


----------



## limr

runnah said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first thing I thought of was 'threesome.'
Click to expand...


Not with him, though.


----------



## runnah

Threesome aren't my thing, I figure why disappoint two women at once when I do a fine job disappointing one at a time.


----------



## limr

I'm not saying it's my thing, either, just that "Naked Selfie" + "3" = "Threesome" to my poor addled brain. It probably also didn't help that I had spent several hours yesterday researching case law for a forcible touching trial coming up


----------



## runnah

limr said:


> I'm not saying it's my thing, either, just that "Naked Selfie" + "3" = "Threesome" to my poor addled brain.


----------



## Braineack

Less tomfoolery and more voting for the March challenge...


----------



## mishele

It's soooooo her thing...just sayin


----------



## astroNikon

I wonder if my 3 wives would be up for some nudies as is the original theme ?






oh wait, I don't have 3 wives


----------



## limr

runnah said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying it's my thing, either, just that "Naked Selfie" + "3" = "Threesome" to my poor addled brain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 70105
Click to expand...


This picture right next to your avatar of Jeremy Clarkson poses an interesting juxtaposition of serious and silly


----------



## runnah

limr said:


> This picture right next to your avatar of Jeremy Clarkson poses an interesting juxtaposition of serious and silly




Is that your ideal threesome? Clarkson, Freud and you?


you nasty gurl.


----------



## minicoop1985

Clarkson's already doing the motorboating, while Freud is already... staring? Yeah, that.


----------



## limr

runnah said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> This picture right next to your avatar of Jeremy Clarkson poses an interesting juxtaposition of serious and silly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that your ideal threesome? Clarkson, Freud and you?
> 
> 
> you nasty gurl.
Click to expand...


Dude. I don't do corpses and I'm all about Hammond, not Clarkson.


----------



## jfrabat

limr said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> This picture right next to your avatar of Jeremy Clarkson poses an interesting juxtaposition of serious and silly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that your ideal threesome? Clarkson, Freud and you?
> 
> 
> you nasty gurl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude. I don't do corpses and I'm all about Hammond, not Clarkson.
Click to expand...


You can always do Capt. Slow (James May...)


----------



## Designer

James May might need some instruction.  

Just sayin'.


----------



## astroNikon

3 cats

3 gorrillas

3 waffles

3 cameras !!!

bummer .. I'm short one camera body   for this theme


----------



## agp

Well look at that, all you need is 2 more. At least one male.



runnah said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first thing I thought of was 'threesome.'
Click to expand...


----------



## TheNevadanStig

I organized a threesome just last night. There were a couple of no shows, but I still had a good time.


----------



## BrickHouse

TheNevadanStig said:


> I organized a threesome just last night. There were a couple of no shows, but I still had a good time.



That's hilarious!


----------



## limr

Designer said:


> James May might need some instruction.
> 
> Just sayin'.



True, though there might be something to be said for a man who knows how to slow things down, who can finesse. Clarkson can yell "Power!" as loudly as he wants, but sometimes a girl needs a...um, car...that handles the curves and doesn't just go really fast in a straight line


----------



## Designer

I figured most women would prefer Hammond.

Just a guess.


----------



## TheNevadanStig

The girl goes to whomever performs the first handbrake turn. Everyone knows women find handbrakes irresistible.


----------



## jfrabat

Braineack said:


> okay. I can work with this--i have three cats.




BRaineack, I saw this today and thought of you...


----------



## minicoop1985

limr said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> 
> James May might need some instruction.
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, though there might be something to be said for a man who knows how to slow things down, who can finesse. Clarkson can yell "Power!" as loudly as he wants, but sometimes a girl needs a...um, car...that handles the curves and doesn't just go really fast in a straight line
Click to expand...


This is why Hammond loves Pagani so much. Wait, that was a metaphor. Oh, ok, I see what's going on here...


----------



## Designer

Yup, cat video is funny!  Thanks!


----------



## limr

TheNevadanStig said:


> The girl goes to whomever performs the first handbrake turn. Everyone knows women find handbrakes irresistible.



Well, first of all, I can perform my own handbrake turns  None of my ex-boyfriends could do one. Note the ex- prefix. My boyfriend now not only can do a good handbrake turn, but he also taught me me new tricks, like how to heel-toe. He's a keeper.


----------



## TheNevadanStig

limr said:


> TheNevadanStig said:
> 
> 
> 
> The girl goes to whomever performs the first handbrake turn. Everyone knows women find handbrakes irresistible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, first of all, I can perform my own handbrake turns  None of my ex-boyfriends could do one. Note the ex- prefix. My boyfriend now not only can do a good handbrake turn, but he also taught me me new tricks, like how to heel-toe. He's a keeper.
Click to expand...


Wait till the time comes for the J-Turn. You'll need a cigarette after.


----------



## Scatterbrained

mishele said:


> For this month, we have decided to set the challenge theme as *"**3"*. Please keep in mind that these themes are meant to be subjective. *Think outside the box and be creative!* Good luck to everyone! We can't wait to see what you come up with!!



Well, I hate to break up the great innuendo filled discussion about cage driving, but back to the topic:

How about a 3 yr old?


----------



## Scatterbrained

3 cups maybe?


----------



## limr

TheNevadanStig said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheNevadanStig said:
> 
> 
> 
> The girl goes to whomever performs the first handbrake turn. Everyone knows women find handbrakes irresistible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, first of all, I can perform my own handbrake turns  None of my ex-boyfriends could do one. Note the ex- prefix. My boyfriend now not only can do a good handbrake turn, but he also taught me me new tricks, like how to heel-toe. He's a keeper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait till the time comes for the J-Turn. You'll need a cigarette after.
Click to expand...


No doubt!


----------



## jesse101

3 Bison in -30 degree weather, can weigh close to 3,000lbs, run at speeds up to 30Mph!; Yellowstone National Park.


----------



## minicoop1985

I'm still doing 3 naked selfies stacked and adding copious amounts of bacon. That's gotta win here.


----------



## scotts2014se

Where's the voting poll?


----------



## mishele

I'll get it up tonight!


----------



## scotts2014se

mishele said:


> I'll get it tonight!



Oh, no rush, I just thought I couldn't find it.


----------



## kashifkhan

okay. I can perform with this--


----------

